# Portable Air Compressors



## slg1285 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone have any information on a decent portable air compressor. I was looking at a couple models from Rolair, I've heard they are quality built. Wanted to get some opinions. Thanks!

P.S - I'm going to be laying new hardwood throughout my house and I also want enough CFM to do basic mechanical work, changing tires, etc. So probably @ least 4 or 5 CFM. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

There's a big difference between a compressor that will run a nailer and one that will run an impact gun. I doubt you want to drag a 30+ gallon compressor all around your house to nail hardwood floors, and a pancake compressor will not run automotive tools (no matter what anyone says).

I haven't heard of Rolair, and to be honest, I haven't done much compressor research lately. Hombre Depot and Blowes have the pancake compressors on sale all the time, if you can swing it, get both.


----------



## slg1285 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hombre and Blowes, hahaha, that's good. I don't want a pancake one, I'd prefer one on wheels, and I know they won't run automotive tools. 

Rolair makes some portable takes with 6.5 CFM @ 90 PSI, basically I'm going to be using the nailer more, but having the option to run a wrench would be nice. It's not that I can't swing a big stationary compressor, I just can't justify the cost versus time actually using it. I just feel like it would sit there except every 6k to rotate the tires.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

6.5 CFM is a serious compressor---2.6 cfm will run most nailers--framers and floor--but will run most of the time.

4 CFM would be a good choice if you are running more than one person nailing at a time---or you are a very fast installer.

I don't think any portable compressor will run mechanics tools---they require a lot of air.

Rolair is a fine company and sell mostly to pros---if that fits your budget. you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

slg1285 said:


> Hombre and Blowes, hahaha, that's good. I don't want a pancake one, I'd prefer one on wheels, and I know they won't run automotive tools.
> 
> *Rolair makes some portable takes with 6.5 CFM @ 90 PSI, basically I'm going to be using the nailer more, but having the option to run a wrench would be nice.* It's not that I can't swing a big stationary compressor, I just can't justify the cost versus time actually using it. I just feel like it would sit there except every 6k to rotate the tires.


Ayuh,.... That would work, although ya might haveta wait between bursts of yer impact gun,...


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Something like THIS would be both portable, and would run your mechanic tools. Don't get me wrong, in this case "portable" means that it's on wheels, so it would be far more difficult to move around than a small compressor. But it'll run an air ratchet when you want it to.


----------



## slg1285 (Jan 5, 2014)

I appreciate the responses guys. I guess I have to decide if I need the ability for air tools or not. The Rolair I am looking at would run it no problem, but the tank size would be the issue. 

I like the Craftsmen you sent me, getting it up stairs would be a two man operation for sure.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Long air hoses--don't move the compressor---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the rolair will far out perform the craftsman. rol-air is one of the best makes of compressor you can get.. as for air hoses.. if your going to need long runs use 3/8" as you will get more air delivered to teh tool as opposed to 1/4"


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the rolair will far out perform the craftsman. rol-air is one of the best makes of compressor you can get.. as for air hoses.. if your going to need long runs use 3/8" as you will get more air delivered to teh tool as opposed to 1/4"


I figured just about anything this side of Harbor Freight would outperform the Craftsman, I just found that as an example of the size. As far as compressor quality, I haven't done a lot of research.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I own a couple of Rolair compressors that see daily use and have been very pleased with them.If one went out tomorrow I would by another but mine have been going strong for years.
You can run 1/2" impacts and several other air tools with around 4CFM.
Don't use extension cords or move around all over the place.Buy more hose as Mike said.I have 450' in my job trailer and the compressor stays there.


----------



## slg1285 (Jan 5, 2014)

Any thoughts on California air tools compressors?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't heard of them so can't be of help but I'll bump it up .


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

slg1285 said:


> I appreciate the responses guys. I guess I have to decide if I need the ability for air tools or not. The Rolair I am looking at would run it no problem, but the tank size would be the issue.
> 
> I like the Craftsmen you sent me, getting it up stairs would be a two man operation for sure.


That particular rolair is 2.5 HP and if my calculations are correct it won't work on a typical 15amp breaker....Now they say it will, but I don't see how.
746 watts in a horsepower x 2.5 is 1865 watts
1865 / 120 is 15.5 amps

Anyway... something you may want to consider


----------



## slg1285 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the help. I realized, even with the Rolair model, I still wasn't going to get the "best of both worlds" so I decided to get a small portable compressor for around the house. I'm going to be purchasing a larger stationary compressor in the garage for all the mechanical work. 

Thanks!


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

bought a dewalt at home depot years back. small, now they have them with wheels, i put wheels on mine. but its small and ive used it quite a few times running two roofing nail guns, and these guns were cooking for at least 4 to 5 hours. havent burned it up yet. i think it has a 2 or 3 gallon tank. this is a newer version of what i have.


----------

